# Bible Gateway!



## etexas (Jul 4, 2007)

Bible Gateway is, as far as I have found one of the best ways to read Scripture online, I love the way you can format it! Any other fans? Anyone know any sites this good?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 4, 2007)

I use it ALL the time!


----------



## etexas (Jul 4, 2007)

houseparent said:


> I use it ALL the time!


BG rocks!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 4, 2007)

I use it too and it's linked to my church's website. It's a great website.


----------



## etexas (Jul 4, 2007)

Ivan said:


> I use it too and it's linked to my church's website. It's a great website.


I think our Church uses it as well.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 4, 2007)

Try this:

```
[KJV]John 3:16[/KJV]
```
[KJV]John 3:16[/KJV]

Other BB codes include 
NKJV: [NKJV]John 3:16[/NKJV]
NASB: [NASB]John 3:16[/NASB]
esv: [esv]John 3:16[/esv]
hebrew: [hebrew]Gen 1:1[/hebrew]
greek: [greek]John 3:16[/greek]

They all link to Bible Gateway.

Of course the bible tag always works:
[bible]John 3:16[/bible]


----------



## jsup (Jul 18, 2007)

Same here. I use Bible gateway for all my links.


----------

